# Set command. did I break something.



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 6, 2020)

Hello, today I typed stupidly set because I didn't think it's going to do anything but it did. I don't know what. I typed set `random things`. What can I do now. I am scared to reboot please help.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2020)

Just logoff and back on again. With tcsh(1) or sh(1) 'set' just sets a variable, nothing more.


----------



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 6, 2020)

Thanks comrade you are really helpful.
I though i screwed something up


----------

